# Taylor-Made Address



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi there

Can anyone furnish me with the address for Taylor-Made external screens. I am behind a corporate firewall and will be for at least another week, and cannot get at their website due to the Thought Police. For some reason, their site has gained a "Banned" status.

Address and phone no appreciated please.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Info from their website is as follows

Contacting Taylormade
Taylormade can be contacted in any of the following ways.

e-mail
[email protected]

Telephone & Facsimile
+44 1484 661918

Postal Address
E & A Taylor
Intake House
Marlbeck Close
Stoney Lane
Honley
Holmfirth HD9 6DR
West Yorkshire
England

Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any queries about our products, availability, prices etc


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Phil,

http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/internal.html

Don


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks folks,

I'll try and contact them by phone.


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi again

Phoned Taylor-Made. The guy is a complete idiot!!!!

How he stays in business I don't know!!

Told him what I wanted, which is a custom made external screen cover. He then launched into a tirade about how busy he is and he has two girls off at the moment and that he can do nothing for me, and to phone Silver Screens who will probably be able to help me.

So I will!!!!!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Phil

Not the first time that I have heard this type of remark about the guy. If I recall correctly he shut up shop a while ago saying that he needed a holiday as the pressure of running the business was getting to him and disappeared for a few months. We bought our cycle cover from him at the NEC a couple of years ago, we got the impression that he thought he was doing us a favour by taking our money. Must admit though that his product was of better quality than the Fiamma cycle cover.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I have the highest regard for Silver Screens, so I'm sure you wont' lose out. 

des

ps. if anyone wants a silver screen for a boxer/ducato (the one before this), let me know, as I have a canary one (going cheep).


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All & Phil

I to had bad dealings with them ordering a special for my van he had my money for 10 1/2 months before we had or order completed. I only got him moving when I got the credit card company to threaten him with a ban. I wish I had the choice of going to Silver screen but they wouldn't make a cover for a A class.

Kind regards


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Silver Screens*

We bought from Silver Screens in Cleckheaton 2 weeks ago.

01274 872 151

June and Mike the owners were sooooo friendly and warm. Such nice people and the product (external made to measures screens absolutely ist class.

Got a good deal too by collecting from them. We live nearby.

Patrick


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi again

I had emailed them a few weeks ago detailing my requirements, with not even the courtesy of a reply, then yesterday while talking to him he even remembered the make and model. So, he just hadn't bothered his **** to even rattle up an email.

Have I got it right? Do Silver Screens make screens for A class MHs or not? If not, where's my next stop?


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*silver screens*

Hi Phil

From my experience. Silver screens would not make one for my truck because they had no way of attaching it to the truck, I feel they wanted to avoid the legal problems that Taylor's had with the hooks damaging the sliding side windows seal. I have invented a method of preventing that by modifying the Taylor method. If you would like that info send me a email Phil 
It is rather strange that Taylors came up with the idea just after I saw him early last year with a chum who also runs a Flair. 
As far as the staff at Taylors are you couldn't meet a more pleasant crowd but as to being business minded thats another debate 
Kind regards


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

In the business he's in, single product, with more work than he can handle I guess he doesn't have to worry about repeat business.

Its not the same but I remember that someone in our finance dept discovered I was a bit of a whiz with Lotus Macros (thats the last time I do a favour for IT - who were at the same location) they gave me more jobs than I could handle and I ended up being distinctly distant if not rude I just didn't need any more work. Especially as it was always a special, one off.

Regards Frank


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Give vancomfort a call....

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/bespokescreens.html

They sell external screens for some euro a class but unfortunately the euroyacht isn't on the list - however, they do make bespoke internal screens so perhaps you could persuade them to do an external one for you. Worth a try.

pete


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks again for the advice, Guys

I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------

